

"Take a look into PhpBURN Documentation, let be burned by it's power." - terra_t
http://www.phpburn.com/

======
Rust
I'll admit the website is pretty, but given the poor level of content editing
on the site, I have no trust for the framework itself. The code sample (and
documentation quality) on the ORM page is pretty clear.

